# Notebook für ca. 800€



## jeX96 (26. Januar 2014)

*Notebook für ca. 800€*

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Pc für meinen Bruder. 
Er ist sich noch unsicher ob Desktop-Pc oder Laptop. 
Hier möchte ich aber nach einem geeigneten Laptop suchen.
Ich schätze es ist in der Preisklasse nicht möglich an einen Desktop Pc ran zu kommen...
...trotzdem würde ich mich über ein paar Vorschläge freuen.

Der Laptop sollte am besten mit den neusten Spielen klar kommen (Bf4, usw.)
Man sollte Filme in hoher/guter Auflösung anschauen können.
Sein Budget liegt bei ca. 800€ +/-.

Ich hoffe ihr habt mir da ein paar schöne Vorschläge.

Lg Jens


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Das beste Notebook von der Spieleperformance in dem Bereich wäre wohl dieses hier:
MSI GE60 2OD-i585FD (0016GC-SKU16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings übertrifft ein Spiele-PC für den selben Preis dieses Notebook locker. Wenn er auf die Mobilität nicht angewiesen ist, dann soll er auf jeden Fall einen PC kaufen


----------



## iTzZent (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

günstiger und schnelle wie das GE60. Das Angebot für 699,- gilt aber nur noch ca. 19h.

Hier sonst das normale Angebot:

Gigabyte P25K, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, gelb (GA-P25K-4G-DOS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 765M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: SDHC • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Polymer, 8 Zellen, 5700mAh • Gewicht:  2.80kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*749,-*

Hier gibt es reichlich Bilder (Chinesische Website) http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php/308123-%E5%AE%A2%E8%A3%BD%E5%8C%96-Laptop-GIGABYTE-P25K

2x mSATA, Alu Gehäuse und nen Backlight Keyboard hat das Gerät auch. Laut Datenblatt ist sogar ein Subwoofer vorhanden. Das P25K ist das z.Z. beste Gerät für unter 800Euro.


----------



## jeX96 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Vielen Dank schonmal! werde das so weitergeben aber ihm raten sich einen Desktop-Pc zu holen.


----------



## iTzZent (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Ja, besser ist das 

Wenn man den Platz und die Möglichkeiten hat, einen Desktop PC unterzubringen, und nicht gerade an unterschiedlichen Orten spielen will, ist ein Desktop PC immer die beste Wahl. Ein Desktop PC für 800Euro hat in etwa die doppelte Leistung von ein einem Notebook in dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## sagichnet (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Hallo, suche genau in der Preisklasse derzeit auch einen Laptop (Desktop steht leider nicht zur Diskussion), muss nicht sonderlich mobil sein und dient eher als Desktop Ersatz der aber auch mal in der Wohnung hin und her bewegt werden kann.

Das P25K scheint ja echt super zu sein (auch für den normalen Preis), allerdings habe ich im Test zum P25W (müsste das gleiche Gehäuse mit etwas anderen Innereien sein) gelesen, dass das WLAN Modul schwach sein soll. Kann da einer was zu sagen?
Alternativen in der Preisklasse haben ja i.d.R den gleichen Prozessor und eine 760M, macht die 765 im Endeffekt viel mehr aus?

Alternativen wären das V3 für 679 oder eine MSI G60 mit 760M oder 765M

Bei dem Acer hätte man noch Geld über für eine SSD und wäre immer noch bei ~800€ *(Windows über Uni vorhanden)*, bei den anderen müsste man auf die SSD verzichten oder ich müsste die 800€ überschreiten was eigentlich nicht seien sollte (MAX!!! 50€), was meint ihr?? 
Bei dem Gigabyte wäre eine SSD auch noch machbar, bin mir da aber aufgrund der wenigen Berichte unsicher.....

Edit: Bzw weißt jemand ob man beim Gigabyte ggf das WLAN Modul tauschen kann? Habe nur dieses Bild gefunden aber keine Infos dazu...


----------



## Noctua (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*



sagichnet schrieb:


> Edit: Bzw weißt jemand ob man beim Gigabyte ggf das WLAN Modul tauschen kann? Habe nur dieses Bild gefunden aber keine Infos dazu...


Links in der Mitte (da wo das graue und schwarze Kabel hingeht) siehst du das WLAN-Modul. Ich habe mir das P25K bei Zackzack auch bestellt und habe vor die WLAN-Karte durch eine Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (schon vorhanden) zu ersetzen. Die Karte gibt es aber auch schon ab ca. 30 Euro.


----------



## iTzZent (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Die N6300 gibt es auch für deutlich weniger Geld. Selbst der Nachfolger, die Wireless N-7260 gibt es schon für weit unter 30Euro. Selbst das 7260ac Model gibt es in Deutschland schon für um die 20Euro... Bei Ebay denn auch noch für weniger Geld.

Wlan Module sind übrigens immer gesteckt... sowas gibt es nicht onboard.

Das P25W ist übrigens ein komplett anderes Gerät wie das P25K. Das P25K ist bei weitem dünner und nicht so wuchtig.


----------



## sagichnet (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Ah ok, vielen dank für die Infos. Hätte echt gedacht, dass die Geräte sich bis auf die Hardware ähneln. Man findet ja leider nur sehr sehr wenige Infos zu dem P25K.

Habe den Zack nicht mitgenommen, da das Gerät nicht für mich sonder für meine Freundin ist und ich erst abklären muss ob das Gerät ihr überhaupt gefällt (besonders der gelbe Deckel  ) und es auch noch für 749 sehr günstig ist.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es den Aufpreis (679 zu 749) zu einem Acer Aspire V3 mit GTX 760 wert ist.


----------



## iTzZent (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Selbstverständlich ist es den Aufpreis wert. Das Gigabyte hat klare Vorteile.

- es ist wartungsfreundlich. Das Acer muss komplett zerlegt werden, um es zu reinigen. *Noctua* wird uns auch bald ein Foto vom Innenleben präsentieren, hoffe ich 
- das Keyboard hat eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung
- es ist schneller
- es hat 2 freie mSATA Slots
- es hat eine bessere Gehäusequalität.


----------



## sagichnet (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Ok, gerade was die Gehäusequalität angeht war ich mir nicht sicher. Das Acer kommt ja im Test ganz gut weg, ich weiß auch das Acer eigentlich viel Mist fabriziert aber das erschien mir ganz solide, hab es mir auch schon im Laden angeschaut.

Ob 2 oder 3 Festplatten ist für meine Freundin egal, ich werde eine SSD zusätzlich einbauen (das Acer hat 2x HDD + 1x mSata, d.h. man könnte eine normale SSD einbauen) und dann ist gut. Auch die beleuchtete Tastatur ist nett, aber kein must have.

Der Punkt mit der Wartung ist da schon wichtiger, da habe ich bisher gar nicht so sehr drauf geachtet. Ich warte mal ab was Noctua sagt wenn sein P25K angekommen ist und muss vorher eh erstmal abklären ob meine Freundin mit dem gelben Deckel leben könnte


----------



## Noctua (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Heisst das jetzt ich soll ein Review machen?


----------



## iTzZent (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Ne, nur nen Foto vom Geräteinneren, da du das Gerät eh öffnest. Notebookcheck wird wohl bald nen Test nachreichen.

Du kannst aber gerne deine Meinung zu dem Gerät äussern, gerade was die Gehäusequalität, Lautstärke, Wärmeentwicklung und Akkuleistung angeht.


----------



## sagichnet (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*



Noctua schrieb:


> Heisst das jetzt ich soll ein Review machen?


 
Ein kurzes Feedback wäre cool, falls dir irgendwas besonderes auffällt. Ein richtiges Review macht ja schon ordentlich Arbeit, dass erwartet gewiss keiner 



iTzZent schrieb:


> Ne, nur nen Foto vom Geräteinneren, da du das Gerät eh öffnest. Notebookcheck wird wohl bald nen Test nachreichen.
> 
> Du kannst aber gerne deine Meinung zu dem Gerät äussern, gerade was die Gehäusequalität, Lautstärke, Wärmeentwicklung und Akkuleistung angeht.



Woher die Info mit dem Test von notebookcheck?

Achja, meine Freundin findet das Notebook in schwarz gut, das gelbe jedoch scheußlich. Naja, vielleicht kann man da ja was mit einer Folie machen. Von der Hardware her wäre es nämlich genau passend und der Preis stimmt auch -.-


----------



## iTzZent (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Das war keine Info, das ist aber sehr warscheinlich. Es ist aktuell das Gerät mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Da lassen die sich keinen Test entgehen... Und da Notebookjournal.de nun down ist, bzw nichts mehr macht (gehört nun zu Notebooksbilliger.de, und was die mit der Website machen, steht in den Sternen....), bleibt nur noch Notebookcheck übrig.


----------



## Noctua (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Notebook ist heute angekommen und eingerichtet worden. Die Tage fasse ich meine Erfahrungen (inkl. Fotos) mal zusammen.


----------



## sagichnet (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Super, danke. Hast du auch noch eine SSD verbaut oder nutzt du es erstmal so wie es ausgeliefert wurde?


----------



## Noctua (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Im Moment habe ich meine alte m4 256GB installiert. Aber ich werde sie aber noch durch eine mSATA-Disk ersetzen und die 1TB-Platte wieder in den 2,5"-Schacht einbauen.


----------



## sagichnet (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Und, kannst du schon einen ersten, kurzen Eindruck mitteilen? Läuft das Ding gut?


----------



## Noctua (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Läuft ganz gut. Ich bin schon am Review dran aber leider kam eine Dienstreise dazwischen.

Schon mal sagen kann ich:
- ganz gute Verarbeitungsqualität
- Gigabyte-Support schnell, freundlich und hilfreich
- im Idle sehr leise, und Last ist die Lautstärke nicht störend (dank 2er Lüfter)
- > 4h Akkulaufzeit im Desktopbetrieb (iGPU aktiv, knapp 20W Verbrauch im Desktopbetrieb am Netz, auf Akku sollte es noch weniger sein)

Leider ging mir das verbaute DVD-Laufwerk von Samsung nach ein paar Tagen kaputt -> Alternate will das ich das Notebook für 4 Wochen zum Tausch einschicke. Da ich aber laut Gigabyte keine Probleme mit der Garantie bekomme wenn ich es selbst tausche, habe ich das BD-ROM meines alten Notebook verbaut.

Fotos und das das Review mit nachgerüsteter mSATA-Disc kommt sehr wahrscheinlich heute Abend.


----------



## iTzZent (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Na das klingt doch schonmal Super ! 

Dieses Gerät gibt es übrigens auch als 14" (dann mit GTX760M) und auch als 17.3" Version für etwa das gleiche Geld.


----------



## sagichnet (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch schonmal Super !
> 
> Dieses Gerät gibt es übrigens auch als 14" (dann mit GTX760M) und auch als 17.3" Version für etwa das gleiche Geld.


 
Interessant...bis meine Freundin sich den Laptop kauft wird es wohl noch etwas dauern da andere Ausgabe dazwischen gekommen sind, aber ich werde ihr den 27k auch mal zeigen. Sieht in Orange vor allem nicht ganz so schlimm aus wie das gelbe 25k. Nur ob dort die Tastatur auch beleuchtet ist, ist nicht zu erkennen...


----------



## iTzZent (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Gigabyte P27K, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, schwarz (GA-P27K-4G-DOS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 765M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 9in1 • Webcam: 2.0 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Polymer, 8 Zellen, 5200mAh • Gewicht:  3.20kg • Besonderheiten: *beleuchtete Tastatur*, Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

Und hier sogar noch der Hauseigene PCGH Test: Gigabytes Zocker-Book P27K im Test 



> ErgonomieTastatur mit gutem Druckpunkt, präzises Touchpad, Tastatur beleuchtet


Und hier erkennt man es auch recht gut: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sagichnet (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Ah, danke. Hatte nur bei Alternate geschaut. Wäre echt eine Überlegung, ist zwar etwas schwerer als das 25k, aber meine Freundin trägt das höchstens mal in der Wohnung rum, bzw will mit Unterlage auf der Couch surfen oder zocken. Da sie auch zeichnet ist ein größerer Bildschirm gewiss nicht verkehrt...


----------



## iTzZent (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Als Unterlage empfehle ich sowas: http://www.amazon.de/Zeller-26205-H...91775391&sr=8-1&keywords=ceranfeld+glasplatte

Damit komme ich schon seit Jahren problemlos mit meinem Gamingnotebook klar....


----------



## Dummie2012 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Gibt es was neues zum P25K? Leider ist nirgens ein Review zu finden. Wie sind Tastatur und Mauspad? Ist die Hardware Ausstattung empfehlenswert? Die Grafikkarte scheint ja schon recht brauchbar zu sein. Nicht die allerschnellste, aber noch bezahlbar.
Ich suche ein Notebook mit dem ich relativ aktuell Spiele spielen. Zudem will ich ein bisschen Musik drauf machen (Softsynthsizer, sampler etc.)
Ein bisschen mager find ich die 4 GByte, wobei hier die Nachrüstung um 4 weitere ja nicht teuer sein sollte, schätze mal 35 Euro oder? 
Hat das Geräte eigentlich die Möglichkeit eine SSD zusätzlich zur HDD nachzurüsten, ich habe eine 128 Gbyte die ich gerne einbauen möchte, um das System zu beschleunigen. Wenn ich recht verstehe sind zwei 2,5 Zoll Plätze frei. 
Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit irgendwann einen i7 nachzurüsten, falls das irgendwann nötig werden könnte? Macht das das Mainboard mit?


----------



## sagichnet (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Warte, in den nächsten Tage wird Noctua ein paar Bilder und ihr Fazit posten. $GB nachrüsten kann man, falls man es braucht, 4GB reichen i.d.R. meist immer noch. Du hast soweit ich weiß 2 mSata Plätze frei, nicht 2x 2,5 Plätze...vielleicht verwechsel ich das aber auch gerade...


----------



## sagichnet (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Als Unterlage empfehle ich sowas: http://www.amazon.de/Zeller-26205-H...91775391&sr=8-1&keywords=ceranfeld+glasplatte
> 
> Damit komme ich schon seit Jahren problemlos mit meinem Gamingnotebook klar....


 
Da ist sowas aber bequemer...

http://www.amazon.de/Laptopauflage-...8&qid=1391812341&sr=1-1&keywords=laptopkissen
Belkin CushTop Notebook-Ablage inkl. Überhitzungsschutz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
http://www.amazon.de/Premier-Housewares-Knietablett-Flaming-Chilli/dp/B005M90BCG/ref=pd_sim_k_1


----------



## iTzZent (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

@*sagichnet* Finde ich ehr nicht, da alle 3 viel zu dick sind und klobig. Die Glasplatte fällt unter dem Notebook nicht auf und ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Aber das ist halt Ansichtssache


----------



## Noctua (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

So, das Mini-Review ist fertig: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/317819-kurzreview-gigabyte-p25k.html


----------



## Andre3006 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Hey

Eventuell könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
Ich wollte mir das P27k kaufen wegen dem 17" Bildschirm.

Hab jetzt aber gesehen das dass P25k wesentlich besseres Kühlsystem hat, da die CPU und GPU ja ein getrenntes Kühlsystem hat.

Ist das ein großer unterschied so das man das bei Spiele und bei Programmen merkt oder reicht die Kühlung im P27k aus?

Sollte die Vorteilen vom P25k mit dem getrennten Kühlsystem doch gravierend sein würde ich mich sonst noch umentscheiden   

Hoffe das da jemand schon Erfahrung mit gesammelt hat oder mir weiterhelfen kann..

Schon mal im voraus vielen dank


----------



## iTzZent (12. März 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Das P27K hat das bessere Kühlsystem, da man es selbstständig reinigen kann, was beim P25k nicht geht. Daher würde ich dir ehr zum 17.3" Gerät raten.

Ein Lüfter muss nicht heissen, das es ein schlechtes Kühlsystem ist. Selbst extreme HighEnd Notebooks wie das MSI GT70 mit GTX780M haben nur einen Lüfter...


----------



## Andre3006 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Okay danke 
Werde mir dann das P27k kaufen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. März 2014)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 800€*

Da meinem Thread irgendwie keine Beachtung geschenkt wird, schließe ich mich mal zusätzlich noch hier an, wenn ich darf  

Ich suche ein Notebook zum Surfen; Schreiben, Filme gucken und hin und  wieder ein paar Spiele zocken. Gespielt werden keine Shooter etc auf dem  Ding sondern wenn dann mal Rollenspiele wie Dragon Age oder Gothic. 

Die Anforderungen sind folgende: 

Muss:
-Flüssiges Arbeiten 
-möglichst leise
-Gute Verarbeitung
-Spieletauglich ( wie schon gesagt. Es muss kein Battlefield 4 auf max  laufen. Hin und wieder ein RPG zocken sollte einfach flüssig gehen ) 
-bis max 15"
-Full HD ( Wenns jetz ein NB gibt mit weniger und der Rest überzeugt aber richtig, is das auch ok ) 

Nice to have: 

-SSD
-8 gb
-Tastenbeleuchtung

Ob das Display nun Glare oder Non-Glare ist, ist egal. Hauptsache ist  ein schönes, scharfes Bild. Marke ist ebenfalls nebensache, hauptsache  es erfüllt die Anforderungen und läuft zuverlässig. 
Und die Zuverlässigkeit ist, ebenso wie das flüssige Arbeiten (Ich  möchte keine Hänger etc. haben. Bei normalen office Sachen muss das ding  flott sein ) sehr wichtig ! 


Budget liegt bei Maximal 830€. Wäre aber schön, wenn es darunter liegt. 


Ins Auge gefasst hätte ich schon das hier: 

Lenovo IdeaPad Z510, Core i5-4200M, 8GB RAM, 500GB (59393217) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kann mir dazu jemand etwas sagen ? Taugt das was ? 
Ich Habe mir schon ein paar Testberichte angesehen. Sollte eigentlich  langen oder ? Hat irgendjemand schlechte Erfahrungen / gute Erfahrungen  mit dem Ding ? 


Danke


----------

